# Post Your MKIIs



## Fynn

I have not yet jumped on board, but I have been staring at the LRRP in a couple of different configurations since the announcement.

So help push me over the edge by posting any and all of your MKIIs here. ;-)


----------



## SeikoSickness

Here is a photo of my MkII Stingray 50 with 3/6/9 dial, plongeur hands, elapsed time bezel, and a bead blasted finish. It is a very simple and classic design that doesn't grow old. I was in on the first pre-order list and had quite a bit of a wait...though, not as long as my LM-7!

I wish I had found his site earlier. I just missed out on getting a modded Seiko Black Monster from Bill. But, his own designs are quite nice. Being able to custom design your own watch is a joy and I spent many hours trying to put together my ideal design. I think I got it.


----------



## zippofan

No complete watches (yet), though here are some mods I did with MKII parts :-!

Sandoz Sub with Bund dial, white on black date wheel:










Seiko SKXA35 with Plongeur handset:










Cheers,
Griff


----------



## JohnF

Hi -

Just a few here...

It starts with these three. The MMT and the bracleted Seiko were direct from Bill, the other was acquired on WUS.










I wasn't happy with the chromed Seiko with the 3-6-9, and so I had it further modded by Bob Thayer in Texas: bead blast + mil-spec matte black teflon finish...










and a close-up of that lovely MoD 3-6-9 face...










and this is what the teflon looks like closer up...










Then I got this one, again on WUS:










Another view...










and I almost forgot this one, via WUS: it's just got Mk II hands, but that's okay...










I really have to get some better pix...


----------



## timbo

I got my MMT Blackwater over on MWR. I then went and changed out the dial and date dial. Here's the Before and After shots:

Before:










After:


----------



## caesarmascetti

Stingray on a NATO, and have a MilSub on order


----------



## giosdad

Here is my very dearly missed Stingray. Easily the most accurate watch I have owned at +1 second per day. Unfortunately I suffer from watchflipitis and let this get away so I am looking forward to the bond sub project to get back in the fold again and someday might re-acquire a Stingray. The stock rubber strap was the most comfortable I have ever worn.


----------



## av98m




----------



## sfglenrock

Recently bought this off WUS. Fantastic watch. Looking forward to my next MKII.


----------



## Muddy672

A modded Monster.
MKII mods:
Beadblasted Case, bezel and bracelet.
Dial: 300MoD with Aluminum chapter ring
Hands: Plongeur Hands with Stick and ball sweep hand with orange tip


----------



## T Bone

Bill, Welcome to Watchuseek! Great idea to put your Forum here.

I've only got the one MkII watch so far, it's a Seiko SKX007 Bill did for me back in 2004. I went with Sword hands (red tipped second), sterilized chapter ring (removed minute track), Type II dial (no date) and a domed sapphire crystal.

This watch has taken tons of punishment, working construction sites from Detroit to the middle east and many places in between. It's been in a couple of nuclear plants, a combat zone (Baghdad) and a classified areas of Baghdad's new U.S. Embassy. It's been immersed in wet concrete, banged into steel, concrete, brick, wood and stone. It's been on my wrist while welding, cutting steel with fire, and hammering countless nails.

Amazingly, the watch still looks nearly as good as it does in these pictures. And what's more, it still keeps really good time, a testament to the work of Bill Yao, and if you know anything about how these run when new from Seiko, possibly a testement as to why he no longer works on Seiko's! :-d.

It's earned it's place in my watch box along side watches costing 10 times as much. And it gets the respect it deserves!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Huzzah...our own MKII forum!!!!!!!!! Great watches, parts, & mods. Here's my trio...2 Blackwaters and a Vantage.


----------



## mikee

congrats on your official forum bill!

only have dial & hands, no complete watch yet but the vantage has caught my eye :think: love the dial & hands on the example next to the LRRP at the top of the page. what model is that


----------



## Andy H

Here´s my Blackwater "off the shelf" on a black Nato. Keeps great time and is one of my favourite watches.


----------



## Cowbiker




----------



## DaveOBrien

Just saw that Mark II has a forum on WUS, Bill is the best!

Seiko mod









Sandoz mod









Gone but not forgotten









No pics of my Blackwater but its my dress watch.

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## jimyritz

Basic SeaFighter--Love it..


----------



## Malyel




----------



## ilovewatches

*got this one a few months ago*

benrus type I homage


----------



## landylux

*Re: got this one a few months ago*

Here's my blackwater:


----------



## sschum

Here are a few shots of my Stingray with some different shoes:

Scott


----------



## GraniteQuarry

Here's a Milsub/369 mix i did, based on a Marcello C Nettuno


----------



## Ptern

MKII Sea Fighter I purchased from a fellow WUSer. It should come back soon from Jack @ IWW with a new set of hands.|> I'll take some new pics and post'em.

Cheers, Pat


----------



## Phaedrus29

Black Plonster:


----------



## Tetraflop

My first post:










Thanks!
Dietmar


----------



## giosdad

Very nice. I like the way the plongeur minute hand complements the diamond shaped bezel pip and the way the minute hand complements the indices. Nice lume as well.


Tetraflop said:


> My first post:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Dietmar


----------



## Tetraflop

Dietmar


----------



## Henry T

No MKII watch but here's my favourite MKII mod. 









I'm tempted by the LRRP MilSub though. :-!


----------



## Fischkopf

*Re: got this one a few months ago*

MKII Black Monster on Watchadoo


----------



## KenC

Here is my Stingray 50 on handmade custom strap from orb-straps.com . Got this watch in a trade and love it...have been considering change out of the bezel from "dive" to GMT.


----------



## Tetraflop

Dietmar


----------



## justsellbrgs

Tetraflop said:


> Dietmar


great pic....


----------



## Thieuster

sschum said:


> Here are a few shots of my Stingray with some different shoes:
> 
> Scott


Scott,

Great pic of your watch with a bracelet. I'm looking for a bracelet to match my Stingray. What bracelet is this?

Regards,
Menno


----------



## Dan Pierce

Sea Fighter on UTS mesh.
dP


----------



## sschum

Thieuster said:


> Scott,
> 
> Great pic of your watch with a bracelet. I'm looking for a bracelet to match my Stingray. What bracelet is this?
> 
> Regards,
> Menno


It's the oyster from globalwatchband.com. Here's a link:

http://www.globalwatchband.com/group/60/#MB4426W

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## Thieuster

Thanks Scott!

For some time now I've been looking for a suitable bracelet. And I noticed the cool fitting end lugs on the picture you posted.
I took a look at globalwatchband.com and I'm really surprised about their collection and the price. I've looked into a mesh bracelet from Jurgen in Germany too, but these are soooo expensive! (close to the Kingston pre-order amount... guess what I did...).

Have a nice weekend!

Menno


----------



## Thieuster

My Stingray70, #031 on a Nato strap


----------



## MadBrdr

This seem to be a pretty popular mod:


----------



## eganwh

*Lots of nice 007's...*

Here is mine. Hands and dial from Bill ~ Mods done by Duarte at NEWW. This is the watch that started my addiction.:-d


----------



## Tetraflop

Dietmar


----------



## -thorsten-

Hey Dietmar,

Looks great! How/where did you get a German date wheel for this mod?

Thorsten


----------



## Tetraflop

Hi Thorsten,

people in Switzerland speak German and I think: 
It is nothing special for Swiss people printing date-wheels 
with Engl. / Germ. language.
There is space enough for 2 languages.

Did not ask Bill for a German date-wheel,
but I am happy with it.

Dietmar


----------



## Marc7300

*Stingray 50 on Di-Modell with aged lume (!)....*


----------



## giosdad

*Re: Stingray 50 on Di-Modell with aged lume (!)....*

That aged lume looks great. Well done.

Tell me more about it. I do not see it as an MKII option, did you have it done elsewhere or is it available from MKII.

Thanks


Marc7300 said:


>


----------



## Marc7300

*Re: Stingray 50 on Di-Modell with aged lume (!)....*

Thanks for the compliments and interest!

The method I used is really simple... keep in mind that I am a complete
beginner in this...
I used a coffee extract  I soaked a coffee pad in a little water and
made sure that it was as dark as possible.
After that I applied a very small amount of "coffee-paint" to the hands and
numbers with a very small and sharp brush.
I gave the paint some time to dry up to see the results. If needed you can
choose to do a second layer or more.

Pitfalls:
-using to much "paint" on the brush
-coffee grind on the hands/markers

By the way... I see no effects in the night readability of the Stingray!

Best Regards,
Marc

PS: I avoided using tea because of the acid that it contains....


----------



## cpotters

*Re: Stingray 50 on Di-Modell with aged lume (!)....*

Marc:

That is simple, but brilliant. Like cleaning a painting with q-tips and saliva, or aging paper with tea, it seems to have been very effective. The only thing I'm not sure of - and smarter minds may answer this - is whether or not the acidity in the coffee could theoretically break down the binders in the new lumes over time.


----------



## customV2

Hi everybody, I'm kinda new here 
Thought I start by posting my custom Blackwater, together witrh the one my father owns. Mine has the white date, his is red. Not a great picture, but you`ll get the idea ;-)










Greetings from Germany


----------



## Tetraflop

First picture with my " pre-production mock up "

Dietmar


----------



## JohnF

*Re: Stingray 50 on Di-Modell with aged lume (!)....*

Hi -

Using organic solutions to do this sort of stuff is an old tradition, one that should be avoided, because it does more damage than you think. While tea is an infusion, coffee is an emulsion (mixture of oil and water!), and while tea has tannic acid that can be used to tan animal hides, coffee has chlorogenic acids and alephatic acids that aren't the nicest things to put on your lume.

I remember, when I built scale models, using a wash of strongly diluted (1:100) brown modeler's enamel to create the patina that dust, dirt and grime shows on metal when it hasn't been cleaned for quite some time, then a wash of 1:100 gunmetal gray to add mechnical wear and tear effects on tracks and the like. This was thinned with turpentine.

Unfortunately, this would tend to attack the binder of the lume, unless, of course, you give that a thin coat of clear enamal on top of the lume before putting on these washes (I call them washes because that's what others called them: they're painted on liberally, since they're so thin, and you generally did 4-5 washes before you got the effects you wanted...), in order to protect the binder of the lume from starting to dissolve...

Or you can just wait 20 years like the rest of us. 

JohnF


----------



## pplateau

I always liked this 007 mod and just acquired it.


----------



## EdwardH

Here is my Vantage, which I'm wearing at the moment.


----------



## Alexxonvaldez

And here is mine...




























Regards


----------



## TheDude

My Vantage, which I am also wearing at the moment. 










Soon, I'll be able to post a LRRP pic as well... :-!


----------



## Tom R

The ultimate dive watch... the Sea Fighter on Zulu.

TR


----------



## TheDude

Awesome.

There's a guy on another forum I'm on who has a Sea Fighter on a UTS Mesh bracelet. It's a nice option as well.

http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=58343

EDIT -

I didn't see that Dan is already here and posted his lovely Sea Fighter (page two of this thread).

Hi Dan!


----------



## Tom R

Very sweet pics.
tr



Dan Pierce said:


> Sea Fighter on UTS mesh.
> dP


----------



## Blue bird

sfglenrock said:


> Recently bought this off WUS. Fantastic watch. Looking forward to my next MKII.


 That is beautiful!!!
It's very BP fifty fathomish.
These MKII are growing on me!!!!


----------



## JHM

Stingray lume on Omega Mesh:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Henry T

JHM said:


> Stingray lume on Omega Mesh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the best
> 
> Jan


*Very classy.* :-!


----------



## Anville

This thread has made me fall in love with the stingray. Gorgeous watch with a classic design.

Since people are posting their mods, heres my modded SAR.


----------



## Dave E

This is my vantage that arrived a couple of days ago:










Very happy with it, except that it had to be most fiddly bracelet to re-size ever!

Used to have a Blackwater as well, but sold it on as it wasn't my ideal configuration. I'll have another one some day, though!


----------



## Dan Pierce

TheDude said:


> Awesome.
> 
> There's a guy on another forum I'm on who has a Sea Fighter on a UTS Mesh bracelet. It's a nice option as well.
> 
> http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=58343
> 
> EDIT -
> 
> I didn't see that Dan is already here and posted his lovely Sea Fighter (page two of this thread).
> 
> Hi Dan!


Hey, Dude!! 
Good to see ya' here too.:-!
dP


----------



## b2s

Here is my Q&D ;-)


----------



## proodscot

That is gorgeous


----------



## b2s

Thanks  

I hope someday I can find bezel just like Tetraflop piece and switch it off with this current bezel. I am a lume freak :-d


----------



## Tom R

One of the nicest watch pics that I have ever seen. 
TR



JHM said:


> Stingray lume on Omega Mesh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the best
> 
> Jan


----------



## Cowbiker

Anville said:


> This thread has made me fall in love with the stingray. Gorgeous watch with a classic design.
> 
> Since people are posting their mods, heres my modded SAR.


I really like that blunted hour hand, nicely done.


----------



## txus

Hello from Spain.

I'm Jesús R. I think this is my first post here.

I owned this MIIK a few months ago. This is a very mice modded, includes shappire ..










Actually, it's enjoyed by a friend..

.


----------



## sschum

A few people have asked me about the bracelet on my Stingray. It is the solid link oyster bracelet from globalwatchband.com. The end pieces fit perfectly. Hope it's okay to post this. I have no connection to the seller, other than buying several bracelets and straps from him. :-x Here are some more pics of my Stingray on the bracelet: :-!


----------



## Lolo88

my baby


----------



## dave43

Pic deleted by moderator. Our rules & guidelines say: NO knives.


----------



## Dale Vito

Alexxonvaldez said:


> And here is mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


I like your style..


----------



## Dale Vito




----------



## giosdad

dale vito said:


> I like your style..


Nice Stingray and pictures. By the way what is the watch on the right of the Stingray?

Thanks


----------



## noel

Some beautiful watches here... Here's my latest; a Stingray 50 on Greg Steven's Metta strap.


----------



## pk_diver

giosdad said:


> Nice Stingray and pictures. By the way what is the watch on the right of the Stingray?
> 
> Thanks


That seems to be an Ollech &Wajs Ranger :think:


----------



## Henry T




----------



## cpotters

Just arrived. Kingston on order.


----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## Henry T

Changed to an _Oyster_ bracelet. ;-)


----------



## JHustwit

Just received this in the mail. I'm loving it on the stock rubber, but drooling over the idea of putting it on Omega Mesh.


----------



## Thieuster

I posted my Stingray before. On a black zulu back then. I saw Scott's (sschum here on the forum) Stingray on a bracelet and I PM'ed him asking where he found a fitting bracelet.

Well, here's mine!

Menno


----------



## maxpower419

heres my Black Out Stingray on a Fatty red 12 strap, I like to wear it when I'm not at work( I sport the marthon SAR or the Enzo there, but will be wearing this until those come back from IWW) looks great with a hirsch extreme, or the big hole racing strap I just changed to.

Have a custom Blackwater incoming... will post when it gets here.


----------



## watchless

Hi there

Wow, many great watches & pics in this thread. :-!
Here is some of the MKIIs that I had the pleasure to handle.

Blasted SF









Another SF on N(o)mega mesh




























My Stingray 70 ND together with my friends Stingray 50
(pic by Micke J)



















This is me trying Bill's SF in Basel 2008










I'm MKII-less right now but not for long b-)


----------



## Riddim Driven

Here's my stock SeaFighter currently MIA, and the "cult classic" 007 mod --

The BumbleBee:-!

Really great pics you're showing here -- Wow!

Cheers

RD


----------



## Rico801

My photo skills suffer, but here is the best shot I could get with mine.


----------



## sfglenrock

My new Stingray 70









My kinda new Blackwater









My packaged up and ready to be sent away Seafighter


----------



## delghi

And here's where sfglenrock's seafighter went, thanks again!
I am now looking for a nice vintage leather strap for it


----------



## sfglenrock

Looks great, Davide! Enjoy the watch. All the best.


----------



## Cowbiker

watchless said:


> N(o)mega mesh


Mind sharing how you did this mod? Several dozen Ocean7 LM-7 owners would probably love to do this, myself included.

Regards;

Sean


----------



## watchless

Cowbiker said:


> Mind sharing how you did this mod? Several dozen Ocean7 LM-7 owners would probably love to do this, myself included.
> 
> Regards;
> 
> Sean


Hi Sean

More info about the Mesh mod here >>>

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=32322&hl=mesh

_"Quite a challange for me to explane it in English, but Ill give it shot._

_If you look on the backside of the clasp you can see that the Omegs logo is stamped -_
_and not "milled" (not sure about that word







) from the top side._

_So one have to be gentle when filing the logo. On my bracelet I could allmost erase it completly_
_I wanted to have some depth for the silver plate that is 0,5mm thick. I used chemical iron (CI)_
_to attached the plate. In the middle of the square i drilled a 1mm hole as a "escaper" for the CI_
_and so that the silver plate could sunk in properly and line up to the edges of the square. _
_I made a "rivet" of the CI that was pressed out on the backside. (we talking very small quantity)_
_big as the head on a needle._

_The silver plate was cut out with a regular scissor, and i did a simple template with paper and carbon pen._

_Are you with me Sir?"







_


----------



## Cowbiker

I've done more leathercraft than jewelry as of late, but this looks worth doing. I'm a bit unclear was to what you used for 'stock' for the silver, thin surgical stainless perhaps?


----------



## slivver71

my MKII Seafighter |>!!!


----------



## watchless

I bought the silver from a goldsmith.



Cowbiker said:


> I've done more leathercraft than jewelry as of late, but this looks worth doing. I'm a bit unclear was to what you used for 'stock' for the silver, thin surgical stainless perhaps?


----------



## Cowbiker

watchless said:


> I bought the silver from a goldsmith.


Ahhhh, Sterling Silver, Thanks, Again, nice job.:-!


----------



## TheDude

I know I have posted mine before, but this is a shot from a recent trip to Death Valley.


----------



## sschum

Looking good, Menno! :-! Glad it worked out for you.

Scott



Thieuster said:


> I posted my Stingray before. On a black zulu back then. I saw Scott's (sschum here on the forum) Stingray on a bracelet and I PM'ed him asking where he found a fitting bracelet.
> 
> Well, here's mine!
> 
> Menno


----------



## watchless

TheDude said:


> I know I have posted mine before, but this is a shot from a recent trip to Death Valley.


Cool pic dude :-!


----------



## Thieuster

My latest, arrived yesterday. Bought the watch from a fellow WUS in the UK. It came with box, papers etc. The watch is currently on a black Hirsch strap. Gives the watch a 'dressy' look. Perhaps I'll try to get the bracelet in the near future.

Menno

Anyway, a pic:


----------



## BenE

Not the best pic but....


----------



## Thieuster

Here's an update picture, shot a few minutes ago:


----------



## nullidentitat

One I flipped that I really shouldn't have:


----------



## Henry T

nullidentitat said:


> One I flipped that I really shouldn't have:


*Ah, but I still have this. *


----------



## nullidentitat

Nice, Henry! I've been going crazy trying to find another SNK655 to mod.


----------



## watchless

My latest...
On black nato with PVD keepers/buckle


----------



## charlesnevers

My pics:


----------



## JonG

That is one of, if not the, cleanest looking watches around.


watchless said:


> My latest...
> On black nato with PVD keepers/buckle


----------



## slivver71

hello,
there's some sweet looking watches on this thread...i'm trying to stop ing here!!!
here's a sandoz singapore mkii mod i just picked up this week...


----------



## Watchamacallit

TheDude said:


>


Nice bokeh.  What's your wrist size?


----------



## bottom of the ninth

here are two of mine


----------



## Cowbiker

bottom of the ninth said:


>


Nice strap choice on the SF, OCN dial carries the PloProf hands well, bet the Big 'O mesh would look great on it too.


----------



## thatg

does anyone know if i can get this rubber strap a lot of the mk2s come with separately?


----------



## Silas

Marcin, As a new owner of both an Ocean 7 LM-2 and LM-7, I'm also considering one of these Mark II's. Your design is really what I had in mind. Would you mind telling me how much such a watch would be and how long the wait? 
And, how does it compare with your Ocean 7's?

Thanks for your time, Mitch Billings



SeikoSickness said:


> Here is a photo of my MkII Stingray 50 with 3/6/9 dial, plongeur hands, elapsed time bezel, and a bead blasted finish. It is a very simple and classic design that doesn't grow old. I was in on the first pre-order list and had quite a bit of a wait...though, not as long as my LM-7!
> 
> I wish I had found his site earlier. I just missed out on getting a modded Seiko Black Monster from Bill. But, his own designs are quite nice. Being able to custom design your own watch is a joy and I spent many hours trying to put together my ideal design. I think I got it.


----------



## jamoss75

You may have to wait a couple of months but you won't regret an MKII.


----------



## pbubsy

I love all the pictures!!! I absolutely MUST have a Stingray....dive watches are my favorite! I've been lurking both here and Ebay but haven't had quick enough fingers :think:. YET. I'll get my hands on one eventually!!!

Out of curiosity....how long does it actually take if I were to order one from the factory?


----------



## Selym

My Blackwater with Type I dial and hands:










Photo by NEWW.


----------



## 9:59

Recently saw a SeaFighter for the first time live, and these are in my collection at the moment.










Regular bling version.










My non bling version.










New for today, the pvd case version made here in sweden.


















Hans


----------



## Cowbiker

9:59 said:


>


Rare split arrow/pip CCR bezel, nice.


----------



## Thieuster

*2.5 MKIIs now: here's a modded watch*

I recently purchased a Sandoz watch. My watchmaker (Richard Ashkam) fitted the necessary MKII parts: dial and hands. Richard replaced the crystal for one of his own, domed, crystals.

Here are a before and an after pic.

Menno


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

*Re: 2.5 MKIIs now: here's a modded watch*

Cool mod! It might also satisfy the itch if someone had a yen for slightly smaller, 40mm Mil Sub LRRP; the original 5517s were 39.5-40mm after all.


----------



## micl

Here is my PMLRRP...it is a Tiger Shark base. I don't have a blower so there's some dust, lume pip fell out day 1.

1.


2.


enjoy!


----------



## delghi

I just got a new strap for my seafighter and I just love it


----------



## pindu

nice strap, where you get that from?
have you got a wristshot?


----------



## Tetraflop

New bracelet for my Stingray and an exhibition 
with only little light today.










__________
Dietmar


----------



## delghi

pindu said:


> nice strap, where you get that from?
> have you got a wristshot?


It is from Strap Culture, Vetier collection, sure I'll post a wristshot soon


----------



## charlesnevers

More pics:


----------



## Cowbiker

Nice Strap Charles


----------



## ticatac

*My 1st Quad 10*

Hello to all. I've been lurking for awhile around Watchuseek. Lots of great information available here. I thought it might be appropriate for my 1st post to be a shot of my 1st MKII. I just got this one recently, and I am quite pleased with it. It's very accurate.


----------



## pindu

*Re: My 1st Quad 10*



ticatac said:


>


nice classic styling and nice pic.


----------



## Henry T

*Re: My 1st Quad 10*



ticatac said:


>


Classy understated design. Reminds me of the _IWC MK XII _I used to own. :-!


----------



## Inq

charlesnevers said:


> More pics:


What is the strap in the pictures called and where can one buy one???


----------



## charlesnevers

I'm not sure, but 99% this is the strap:










http://www.thewatchprince.com/s.nl/it.A/id.423/.f


----------



## Cowbiker

Looks like I'm not the only one that thinks you paired up a great combination, thanks for the information.:-!


----------



## Inq

Really nice combo, I'm thinking of only two options for this type of watch: the strap in the pictures or an Omega mesh...


----------



## dave43




----------



## Dr. Robert

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Andy H

Blackwater, still one of my favourites. And a Seiko with beadblasted case.


----------



## TimeOnTarget

This is a Seiko mod with English/German day wheel. This watch was one of the very early Poor Man's GMT mods that Bill did. It features a hard anodized 12 hour bezel, blasted, and domed sapphire crystal. I really like it, but I don't wear it as much as I should. Currently on a black bund.:-!


----------



## Henry T

This is the mod I did on a humble Seiko 5. 

I kept the buckle when I sold the IWC MK12.


----------



## NWP627

Henry T said:


> This is the mod I did on a humble Seiko 5.
> 
> I kept the buckle when I sold the IWC MK12.


That looks beautiful, congratulations.
N


----------



## Henry T

NWP627 said:


> That looks beautiful, congratulations.
> N


Thanks. 

More pics.


----------



## kenhood

Here is my 2 MKii's
Awaiting custom Mil-sub LRRP to add to the collection


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Cool! What is the one on the right?


----------



## kenhood

Hi John

O & M (Ollech and Wajs) M4 Divers modified (swiss movement) with MKii Milsub dial and hands with Hirsch carbon strap. (had it a couple of years now)

Ken


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Thanks Ken!


----------



## jwalther

Just got mine. I think it looks pretty good on the polished Watchadoo.


----------



## dave

After years of collecting, I think I am finally over this sickness.

I have long been a fan of the original 1016 dial explorer, but have come to realize that I can not be happy without a date on the dial. After procuring a number of donor watches to try and put together my dream combination, I have now been sporting this for the last few months, and it fits my pencil wrist perfectly:










I can honestly say this may be my last watch.


----------



## TheDude

I was playing around with my camera the other day...

Shot handheld with a Nikkor 50/1.4 + 12mm extension tube.


----------



## deano42

Hi all

Had a number of MKII watches/mods over the years, but these are the keepers:

MMT










Quad10 (with vintage lume)









USN 007









Thanks
deano


----------



## dave43

Nice USN...now that I am a member I'd love to pick one up. What kind of strap is in the first pic?



deano42 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Had a number of MKII watches/mods over the years, but these are the keepers:
> 
> MMT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quad10 (with vintage lume)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USN 007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> deano


----------



## dave43

How do you like the watchadoo? I actually bought one but have never put it on. It looks like the gap is quite large which makes it look off....how does it wear?



jwalther said:


> Just got mine. I think it looks pretty good on the polished Watchadoo.


----------



## jwalther

dave43 said:


> How do you like the watchadoo? I actually bought one but have never put it on. It looks like the gap is quite large which makes it look off....how does it wear?


It's very, very comfortable. I have an Omega mesh incoming for the watch, and will be torn between the two, I'm sure. The picture probably exaggerates the gap. Although the gap is pronounced, the straight lug bracelet is in keeping with the vintage look of the watch, IMO.


----------



## deano42

dave43 said:


> Nice USN...now that I am a member I'd love to pick one up. What kind of strap is in the first pic?


Hi Dave

You will struggle to get a USN watch now, been out three years almost and rarely come up.

The strap is from a Citizen Promaster, over the past few years I have had one of every colour (black, green, navy blue and this the slate grey) and I have got them from various places. One from the Seiko forum, a few from Higuchi (Japan). But the closest place is Citizen UK, where I got the grey one from.

I kept the paper with the part number on and this is the info from it:

59-C0085 also this CK 2OBT-S

Citizen UK can be contact info found from here, just call them and ask for the parts dept:

http://www.citizenwatch.com/***/English/contact.asp

If you gave them that part number they should also be able to cross ref the other colours.

Hope this helps 
deano


----------



## tallguy

So far, I think I am the first to throw together this combo on a gmt, pic courtesy of Duarte and NEWW who did fast and excellent work on my Debaufre 39mm gmt!


----------



## jets

My 1st MKII


----------



## pvg

*Re: My 1st Quad 10*

Hi. I am curious as what is the strap brand and model. Thanks in advance. Pablo








[/QUOTE]


----------



## MartinCRC

I have three at a pinch. In order of increasing number of MkII parts we have:

With MkII MOD hands only










With hands and dial:










and with the works:










Martin


----------



## pvg

*Re: My 1st Quad 10*

Can somebody recognize the strap? Brand, model?
Thanks. Pablo



ticatac said:


> Hello to all. I've been lurking for awhile around Watchuseek. Lots of great information available here. I thought it might be appropriate for my 1st post to be a shot of my 1st MKII. I just got this one recently, and I am quite pleased with it. It's very accurate.


----------



## Tetraflop

New bead blasted bracelet for my Seafighter !
Thanks to my girl friend, she went to the customs!










__________
Dietmar


----------



## justsellbrgs

Tetraflop said:


> New bead blasted bracelet for my Seafighter !
> Thanks to my girl friend, she went to the customs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________
> Dietmar


o|o|o| I keep telling Obie I want one of these for my blasted SF.....

Looks great Dietmar...


----------



## jets

jets said:


> My 1st MKII


Lume Shot...


----------



## heebs

Blackwater custom and Sea Fighter OCN-1C. I've wanted a MKII for a long time, and picked up the blackwater not too long ago and just received the Sea Fighter on Friday. Here's a quick little family shot.


----------



## sofarok

A couple of pics of recently acquired Blackwater on a Hirsch Liberty strap.


----------



## Thieuster

Nice watch; I like the strap and what a nice pic!

Menno


----------



## run23

My Stingray -- just bought from Marco. I'm loving this watch, but unfortunately I've already got my eye on getting another MKII -- probably the Vantage.

I'm bad at taking pics, but here are some shots.


----------



## number2

run23 said:


> My Stingray -- just bought from Marco. I'm loving this watch, but unfortunately I've already got my eye on getting another MKII -- probably the Vantage.
> 
> I'm bad at taking pics, but here are some shots.


I'm really liking the Stingray, who makes and where might I ask did you get the metal band?


----------



## Thieuster

Mine is on a Hadley Roma. Not totally convinced though: the watch is polished and the bracelet is brushed... I'm still considering a mesh from Jurgen (Germany) but his 'monster' mesh is (a) expensive and (b) made to measure and I'm quite anal when it comes to adjusting the lenght of a bracelet: I wear a bracelet for a few hours: taking a link out, adding one etc. I'm affraid that a bespoke mesh doesn't have these possibilities.

Menno

Anyway, here's pic of my MKIIs, the Vantage and the Stingray70 on a H-R bracelet


----------



## run23

number2 said:


> I'm really liking the Stingray, who makes and where might I ask did you get the metal band?


Hadley Roma from globalwatchband.com. The band is brushed while the watch is polished, so it doesn't quite match up, but it doesn't particularly bother me (toying with the idea of getting both bead blasted too).


----------



## Deldog

Two awesome watches. Looking good.


----------



## nullidentitat

As the result of a quick trade yesterday I'm now the proud owner of LRRP #066:










I love surprises...


----------



## TheDude

Wow - congrats! 

You got your LRRP in a trade? o|


I can't imagine someone parting with one, especially so soon after getting it.


----------



## nullidentitat

TheDude said:


> Wow - congrats!
> 
> You got your LRRP in a trade? o|
> 
> I can't imagine someone parting with one, especially so soon after getting it.


I know, right? I feel kind of bad, line-jumping you like that Dude. You know, I _have_ been looking for a GMT-II... ;-)


----------



## TheDude

nullidentitat said:


> I know, right? I feel kind of bad, line-jumping you like that Dude. You know, I _have_ been looking for a GMT-II... ;-)


Don't feel bad. I'm glad you have it!


----------



## run23

nullidentitat said:


> As the result of a quick trade yesterday I'm now the proud owner of LRRP #066:


I don't know whether to hate you or to be in awe of your watch trading prowess :-s:-d


----------



## Selym

Nice! Here's my 39mm Debaufre with Mk. II milsub dial:










Did you have to drill the dial to fit?


----------



## Wantonebad

her's my Sandoz coversion, also a Mil-Sub MKII dial


----------



## Nalu

My Sea Fighter in Baghdad, '08


----------



## Thieuster

Wow, that's really a tool watch.

Menno


----------



## Txan

Here my seiko modded:


----------



## Pilgrim

These ar my MKII in there right elements
My Bund at 2 fathoms.
My LRRP close to Helagsfjället, the mountain of Helags. 
Helags is a mountain in Härjedalen, Sweden, and is part of the Scandinavian Mountains. The peak reaches 1,797 metres above sea level, which makes it the highest mountain south of the Sarek National Park. in Sweden.


----------



## Cowbiker

Nalu said:


> My Sea Fighter in Baghdad, '08


Yet again, another spectacular photo Colin.:-!


----------



## Tetraflop

Stingray 50 wrist check.










_______
Dietmar


----------



## justsellbrgs

Tetraflop said:


> Stingray 50 wrist check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______
> Dietmar


nice one Dietmar....


----------



## Tetraflop

MKII Seafighter









________
Dietmar


----------



## Brianvr6

Someone, please, tell me where I can get a strap like this!!!
thanks - Brian



Alexxonvaldez said:


> And here is mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


----------



## Cowbiker

My Custom LRRP MilSub 369/Non-GMT w/ Black Date wheel and bracelet.








Well worth the wait.

Edit: The Cowbiker Tradition...strap'a'ganza:
Clearance Diver Grey G10 by Phoenix Straps (the real deal by Mike himself, thanks Mike!)








Olive Drab Green Maratac Nato








Black Maratac Nato:








Black Time Factors Nato








Corvus 'Bond' Nato (Gen I Material)








I have several Zulu's but probably won't wear them with this one, the 5513/5517 MilSub/Nato look just looks right in my mind's eye.

I had this custom Gator made by A.B.P. for my Longines Legend Diver, but after trying it on the LRRP, I switched it to an unsigned buckle so I can wear it on both watches.









Edit: Well a parcel from Countycomm shows up today with 22mm Marathon SAR springbars for use with NATO/G-10's on this watch along with two new to me colors for the Maratac Natos, Brown








and my new favorite for this watch, ACU Gray








Just dug this one out of the humidor, a custom Micah made of my own leather, originally done for a PRS-50 on mine that was lost in transit, I popped in a spare O7 buckle in black of the polished Pre-V buckle it was made with.
















Doh, when John asked me what my FAVORITE nylon straps were, I told him the Stocker Yale Beefys and I remembered I have rare black 22mm's, BAM!








Photo showing the floating keeper, the long length of the strap (as one would want for a nylon strap that might have to go over a wet suit) the 2nd keeper (floating) and how to best fit orrient the strap for normal wear. (IMHO)








Aliasrichomd polished buckle.








MODENA Ridgo ridged deployant.


----------



## TheDude

^^^gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Outstanding!:-!


----------



## Narruc

Excellent LRRP! Can't wait for mine.


----------



## jay27

My Stingray on Omega Mesh


----------



## TheDude

I figure I'll put a photo of my new one in this thread:










This is a new photo of my Vantage - same watch I have had since last year:


----------



## Thieuster

*Miniature Photo Studio; first try. Here's my MKII collection (large pics)*

Hi guys,

Well the title says it all: I bought myself a miniature photo studio. Today was a great day to try things. Here's my first attempt, featuring my MKIIs. I fyou have some hints or tips for me regarding my photographic skills, please share them!

The Stingray is on a carbon strap from Hadley Roma. The best strap I ever owned! The last watch is a Singapore Sandoz, modded by Richard Askham with MKII parts.

Menno


----------



## Thieuster

*... and here's my LRRP*

... on a Maratec S-strap this time.

Menno


----------



## -thorsten-

*Re: ... and here's my LRRP*

Great pic! If you don't mind me asking, and apologies if you've answered this in previous strings, but what camera do you shoot with and what set up do you use (lighting, etc.)?


----------



## Thieuster

I'll PM you. Just to make sure this thread stays on topic.

Menno


----------



## justsellbrgs

red tip second hand...


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

I like those sabre hands too.


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Finally got one of my own to post. LRRP number 42.


----------



## rmasso

Very Nice John! Enjoy!


----------



## Denke27

Hi guys!

Here's a wristshot of my first MKII ever, a Stingray 50. Got it yesterday and I must say that i'm impressed by the quality of this watch and I'm more than happy with it!



















My first MKII, but not the last! :-!

Cheers,

/edw


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Denke27 said:


> My first MKII, but not the last! :-!
> 
> /edw


Here here - I'm with you!


----------



## zippofan

Just ordered a couple dials, 369 Milsub and Type II, for a Tudor Ranger homage and a Hamilton military homage, both with 2824-2's, can't wait! :-!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## xevere

zippofan said:


> Just ordered a couple dials, 369 Milsub and Type II, for a Tudor Ranger homage and a Hamilton military homage, both with 2824-2's, can't wait! :-!
> 
> Cheers,
> Griff


Hi zippofan. Which Hamilton is that?

Thanks.


----------



## dosei

zippofan said:


> Just ordered a couple dials, 369 Milsub and Type II, for a Tudor Ranger homage and a Hamilton military homage, both with 2824-2's, can't wait! :-!
> 
> Cheers,
> Griff


Zippofan, do you mean you ordered a LRRP 369 Milsub with 2824-2 movement? I wasn't aware of this config.


----------



## Jockinho

My one and only MKII...


----------



## clarencek

My new LRRP... ordered a Blackwater and should have it in 12 weeks. o|


----------



## zippofan

xevere said:


> Hi zippofan. Which Hamilton is that?
> 
> Thanks.


Sort of a GG-W style homage, the Ofrei case I am using isn't really that close but it will be good enough for me with the MKII dial.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## zippofan

dosei said:


> Zippofan, do you mean you ordered a LRRP 369 Milsub with 2824-2 movement? I wasn't aware of this config.


Whoops, sorry for the confusion, these are home builds with parts from all over. I chose Bill's dials because they are the best in my experience :-!
The 369 is going in a generic Otto Frei case with Tudor Ranger homage hands and a 2824 scavenged out of a Gevril dress watch, the Type II dial is going in a similar case with a 2801 and Hamilton homage hands. I'll post pics when I get all the parts and build them, hopefully before the holidays are here!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## nullidentitat

Photoshop shenanigans:


----------



## Tetraflop

New MKII LRRP in Cologne.










Special thanks go to Bill.
He makes it always possible to create unusual combinations !

_________
Dietmar


----------



## Thieuster

Great looking watch!

Have a nice weekend (I'm sure you will with this new watch :-!)

Menno


----------



## justsellbrgs

Tetraflop said:


> New MKII LRRP in Cologne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks go to Bill.
> He makes it always possible to create unusual combinations !
> 
> _________
> Dietmar


Fabulous Dietmar!.... well done on your selections...

john


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Tetraflop said:


> New MKII LRRP in Cologne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks go to Bill.
> He makes it always possible to create unusual combinations !
> 
> _________
> Dietmar


Sweet! Congratulation Dietmar, I actually place my order first with that dial & hands configuration, but then reverted to my first inclination, with no GMT - as seen below. Bill was nice enough to change for me with no hassle.










More photos please, when you get a chance.:-!


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday....wearing a Blackwater today................


----------



## TheDude

Tetraflop said:


> New MKII LRRP in Cologne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks go to Bill.
> He makes it always possible to create unusual combinations !
> 
> _________
> Dietmar


Super glad to see you received your LRRP Dietmar! It is fantastic! What a beauty. Congrats.


----------



## tmoris

Tetraflop said:


> New MKII LRRP in Cologne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks go to Bill.
> He makes it always possible to create unusual combinations !
> 
> _________
> Dietmar


i really like this combination. would you be so kind to let me know the exact options this contains (also the shiny, matte etc things)? thx and grats!


----------



## Beau8

charlesnevers said:


> More pics:


Looks fantastic~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Dave E

Sold my Vantage, but have just got myself a LRRP that I'm pretty happy with:


----------



## oca_9i

wow ...this type of bezel looks great with LRRP. You have good taste :-!;-)


----------



## siggy

Dave,

That bezel works really well with that dial. Good choice.

regards

siggy


----------



## Dave E

I can't claim the credit, I bought used and the original owner had it made up as a custom order. I'm very pleased with it, though, and particularly with this bezel. Managed to get a better pic of it this morning as well:


----------



## simonsev

LRRP has been knocked off my wrist.....










Just so I can flirt with this one a little........


----------



## dosei

My 1st MKII. Technically my 2nd but the 1st was a Stingray and it did not fit well on my 6 1/4" wrist. Do you guys think this is too big for my wrist?


----------



## BrandonZ

Honestly it looks a little big but I wouldnt worry about it. I wear them big and dont think twice. :-!



dosei said:


> My 1st MKII. Technically my 2nd but the 1st was a Stingray and it did not fit well on my 6 1/4" wrist. Do you guys think this is too big for my wrist?


----------



## justsellbrgs

Blackwater on Meyhofer Atlantis (grey)


----------



## Beau8

*Re: ... and here's my LRRP*



Thieuster said:


> ... on a Maratec S-strap this time.
> 
> Menno


Nice looking strap combo ~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## Cowbiker

justsellbrgs said:


> Blackwater on Meyhofer Atlantis (grey)


Glad to finally see this strap in the wild, how do you like the compound? Scent? Elasticity? Reaction to detergents, perspiration, etc?


----------



## justsellbrgs

Cowbiker said:


> Glad to finally see this strap in the wild, how do you like the compound? Scent? Elasticity? Reaction to detergents, perspiration, etc?


Compound is good. Size is long so I cut the end down slightly (you know me).
No problems with elasticity and the scent is the light clean vanilla ....

no feedback to offer on detergents. and none so far on perspiration as it is 22F here and I am freezing.

good all around strap for he money spent..... watchbandcenter has them in a variety of sizes and colors.


----------



## ncmoto

MarcelloC N3 MKII dial


----------



## BrandonZ

Now that is cool!


ncmoto said:


> MarcelloC N3 MKII dial


----------



## justsellbrgs

MMT Blackwater on a TF Bund...


----------



## jimbojeow

My MKIIs

Past & Present. Awaiting my LRRP with Milsub Bezel


----------



## jussi

My first Yao.. but let me assure you, not last


----------



## Luso308win

I´ve just assembled this one...
Lets see how well it behaves with its NOS 2789.
Pitty the "helium valve" though.
A possible SM300 mockup for our good Mr. Yao?;-)
I´m waiting for that big triangle 300!


----------



## Beau8

zippofan said:


> The 369 is going in a generic Otto Frei case with Tudor Ranger homage hands and a 2824 scavenged out of a Gevril dress watch, Cheers,
> Griff


That would look very interesting indeed~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## AR15fan

Here's a Blackwater I originally bought for my son. He jumped ship and swapped it out for a TSAR instead. Guess who wound up falling in love with it.:-!










This is the most comfortable watch I ever wore.

Hats off the MKII.


----------



## Tetraflop

Today my LRRP.










_______
Dietmar


----------



## cpotters

Tetraflop said:


> Today my LRRP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______
> Dietmar


Ni-i-i-i-i-ce!!


----------



## bompi

Are you waiting for the Kingston ? [it seems, according to the iPod ... ;-)]


----------



## justsellbrgs

Tetraflop said:


> Today my LRRP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______
> Dietmar


excellent Dietmar...... nice combination my friend....:-!


----------



## Tetraflop

bompi said:


> Are you waiting for the Kingston ? [it seems, according to the iPod ... ;-)]


YES I´m waiting. And so it is already with me. 

________
Dietmar


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Cool! I actually ordered that same configuration originally, but later had Bill drop the GMT hand. Now your photo is making me wonder if I should have left it as it was, that is a darned good looking watch.

A question though, do you have any trouble reading the GMT hand without a 24 hour scale, or is that a non-problem?


----------



## Tetraflop

JDS (Ohio) said:


> A question though, do you have any trouble reading the GMT hand without a 24 hour scale, or is that a non-problem?


No trouble to read the GMT hand !
First I was a little bit concerned too.

Maybe the european way to express time helps. 
We say 19:00 for 7 pm.
And two times 9 1/2 for example is not higher mathematics.

After a short phase of practicing: no problem!
_Please excuse my poor English! _
_______
Dietmar


----------



## alpapilot

Seafighter with custom made strap from Stone Creek Straps. The strap is made out of my old flight kit. In the pic the watch is hanging from the yoke in my 757. It is my attempt at an "artsey" photo.


----------



## Dr. Robert




----------



## JDS (Ohio)

Dietmar, no excuses needed - your english is better than mine, and it's supposedly my mother tongue. :-d

I thought it might be possible to "guess-timate" the mid-points between the indices when reading the 24 hr hand, assuming it moved in clicks. If, on the other hand, the GMT hand movement was gradual instead, I was afraid it might cause me a problem. Never having owned a mechanical GMT watch before, I was not sure.

My wife preferred the version you got. However, you cant' buy them all, so I had to choose. I'm happy with my LRRP as is, but your's sure makes my head turn too.


----------



## sunster




----------



## zippofan

One of my customs with MKII dial:










Thanks for great dials Bill! :-!

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## TheDude

zippofan said:


> One of my customs with MKII dial:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for great dials Bill! :-!
> 
> Cheers,
> Griff


Nice. What kind of watch is that?


----------



## zippofan

:thanks Thank you

It's a beadblasted #1 case from Otto Frei, a nickel plated ETA2824 from a Gevril dress watch, and the 'Ranger' style hands are from eBay. Diameter is about 36mm.

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Kayakman

They are all GREAT watches! wish I owned a digital camera to post a few pic`s of my Stingray,well I guess I can`t get out of the 35mm era...


----------



## cpotters

Kayakman said:


> They are all GREAT watches! wish I owned a digital camera to post a few pic`s of my Stingray,well I guess I can`t get out of the 35mm era...


Know what you mean - I used to take great 35mm macro pics, but now take mediocre digital pics. BUT: if found that most places - even the local pharmacy - will develop your 35mm film and put it on a digital CD
for a nominal charge. Its the best of both worlds, shoot analog but upload digital. The only give-up is speed. These you don't get in an hour (yet).


----------



## tml512

This is my first post and my first MKII. I got my Vantage last week. Well worth the wait. I'm still waiting for my Quad 10 and 2nd stage Kingston. The 
Vantage will definitely make the wait more tolerable.

Sorry for the less than stellar photos.


----------



## snailfan

Seiko 007 with one of the original MKII prototype dials.


----------



## blighter

That is seriously nice looking 

Can you please advise whether you have just changed dial and hands or did you do/did it require other modifications?

Thanks



Luso308win said:


> I´ve just assembled this one...
> Lets see how well it behaves with its NOS 2789.
> Pitty the "helium valve" though.
> A possible SM300 mockup for our good Mr. Yao?;-)
> I´m waiting for that big triangle 300!


----------



## mikef

*New to the forum, but not new to MKII*

Here's a pic I took over the weekend with my newest - the LRRP. So far, so good...


----------



## justsellbrgs

*Re: New to the forum, but not new to MKII*



mikef said:


> Here's a pic I took over the weekend with my newest - the LRRP. So far, so good...


great collection Mike..... our Blackwaters could be cousins...;-)


----------



## blighter

*Re: New to the forum, but not new to MKII*

nice trio :-!
what's the one on the left?



mikef said:


> Here's a pic I took over the weekend with my newest - the LRRP. So far, so good...


----------



## Tetraflop

Here is my new MKII Vantage.
First picture, will try better ones soon.










Thank´s Bill! 
Always fine watches!

_______
Dietmar


----------



## 7ranquilcitizen

Tetraflop that is the exact setup I want for the vantage but have yet to see some live shots of. Now if Bill can clue us in as to whether or not the kingston bracelet will fit the vantage the sooner I can order.


----------



## twigfarm

My Yao'd Ollech & Wajs. I finally got up the nerve to remove the cyclops. It was actually a piece of cake & now the dial "pops".

Before:









After:


















Dave


----------



## gtie




----------



## Quartersawn

How did you remove the cyclops?


----------



## gtie

No cyclops on the LRRP's


----------



## Dr. Robert




----------



## Riddim Driven

Here's mine at 10:55 :-d










RD


----------



## Quartersawn

gtie said:


> No cyclops on the LRRP's


Actually, the question was directed at twigfarm. My bad, I should've used the quote feature.


----------



## twigfarm

Saxon007 said:


> Actually, the question was directed at twigfarm. My bad, I should've used the quote feature.


Easy. Heated up the cyclops lens with the tip of a soldering iron & when the glue loosened flicked it off with a thin, sharp knife. Cleaned off the residue with Goof-Off.

Go easy & be careful.

Dave


----------



## geronimo509

Here's my seafighter on a new watchadoo polished bracelet


----------



## Dr. Robert




----------



## matrixcode

Did you do your own mods? Or does someone on the forum mod them?



Muddy672 said:


> A modded Monster.
> MKII mods:
> Beadblasted Case, bezel and bracelet.
> Dial: 300MoD with Aluminum chapter ring
> Hands: Plongeur Hands with Stick and ball sweep hand with orange tip


----------



## justsellbrgs




----------



## Riddim Driven

justsellbrgs said:


>


Sweeeeeeeeet :-! :thanks


----------



## justsellbrgs

thanks Adam.....same pic, just a hair closer....


----------



## Riddim Driven

Gotta Love it! :-d Wow, I think there's a booger on the under edge of that paddle hand.  






















Just joshin' :-d

RD


----------



## Tetraflop

MKII Vantage










_______
Dietmar


----------



## baybombers

My new Stingray.


----------



## Dr. Robert

My 2 MK II's...............had 3, just sold one.....one of the few watches I didn't lose money on! They are great watches!


----------



## Dr. Robert

My 2 MK II's...............had 3, just sold one.....one of the few watches I didn't lose money on! They are great watches!


----------



## Dr. Robert




----------



## Tetraflop

MKII Vantage
What a beauty!










_______
Dietmar


----------



## hamx15

A Gasgasbones clinging to a MKII MOD 2A.
Both are exceptional in there own right.
+5 sec a day... I have no problem with that. Rather fast than slow.

I pull the crown let the watch fall 30 sec behind,and that's good enough for 
better than a week. Never more than 30 sec off.

I find it hard to imagine a better (more comfortable ) utility strap.

Winter or sweaty summer,it always fits perfectly.


----------



## RE Suzuki

*My very first MKII!*


----------



## ghingus

Nice pic, the best wrist shot I've seen of the Vantage. Mine is to arrive today, so thanks for the teaser!



Tetraflop said:


> MKII Vantage
> What a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _______
> Dietmar


----------



## ghingus

It arrived. All I can say is Bill's a perfectionist and it shows.


----------



## kendall

Hey, Ghingus, that's a *gorgeous* watch!!


----------



## Tetraflop

Congratulations!
Good choice and excellent picture!


__________
Dietmar


----------



## Thieuster

Tetraflop said:


> Congratulations!
> Good choice and excellent picture!
> 
> __________
> Dietmar


+1 :-!

Menno


----------



## MMCGINN




----------



## ilovesandwiches

MMCGINN said:


>


WOW What is that? Very nice!!


----------



## MMCGINN

ilovesandwiches said:


> WOW What is that? Very nice!!


 It's a Corvette Diver. It uses the same case as the Zinex Nitrox


----------



## Recht

A few recent acquisitions..


----------



## MBroadus

giosdad said:


> Here is my very dearly missed Stingray. Easily the most accurate watch I have owned at +1 second per day. Unfortunately I suffer from watchflipitis and let this get away so I am looking forward to the bond sub project to get back in the fold again and someday might re-acquire a Stingray. The stock rubber strap was the most comfortable I have ever worn.


Great looking Stingray! :-! I'm new to MKII so forgive me if this is a stupid question but did you replace the bezel or is this a previous Stingray model? I like this bezel better than the existing model. Thanks


----------



## gonzomantis

Recently home from getting a MKII upgrade.










A wabi-riffic MarcelloC mod.


----------



## CodyMA

Thanks for the Vantage post. I have one coming the end of the month and this shows that the wait is worth it.


----------



## Willieboy

While "Forward At A Gallop" may not be a good tactic for a LuRP, I thought the colors were nice:


----------



## Henry T




----------



## messenius

What's the base watch? That looks great |>


----------



## Henry T

messenius said:


> What's the base watch? That looks great |>


It' an earlier Seiko 5 (7S26) with a stainless steel caseback. The lugs are 19 mm. 

Here is another combo. This time with a 'shark' mesh from Stella Tung in Hongkong.


----------



## Henry T

The inspiration for this mod comes from the Omega (see attached pic belonging to a TZ forumer)


----------



## JCR

Couldn't resist


----------



## bmick325

Sea Fighter Type IIB.


----------



## Henry T




----------



## 66Cooper

Nice pair! Is that an Omega mesh like in your avatar? They look good an anything


----------



## Henry T

66Cooper said:


> Nice pair! Is that an Omega mesh like in your avatar? They look good an anything


That mesh is a 19 mm from an internet seller in Hongkong and cost much less.

Omega makes them in 20 mm, 22 mm and 24 mm.


----------



## justsellbrgs

Stingray on Morellato Cordura (Olive)


----------



## Artonthewrist

Cool looking strap, is it comfortable and do you have a link you could share as to where you got it.

thanks,
Dan


----------



## justsellbrgs

Artonthewrist said:


> Cool looking strap, is it comfortable and do you have a link you could share as to where you got it.
> 
> thanks,
> Dan


I've only found the Morellato Cordura at watch-band-center.com


----------



## Riddim Driven

Looks great John! :-!

Cheers Mate!

RD


----------



## Artonthewrist

Hey thanks I will have a lookc !


----------



## justsellbrgs

Blackwater on braided nato


----------



## gwidener350z

Let me join in, here's my new LRRP.





































Greg


----------



## Tetraflop

MKII Vantage :-!










_________
Dietmar


----------



## Tetraflop

MKII Sea Fighter.
My latest acquisition.










Brushed case - finished by a pre-owner.
It is not a professional surface,
one could say now the watch is a little bit damaged.

But I like it -as it is- a lot!

_______
Dietmar


----------



## cpotters

Tetraflop said:


> MKII Sea Fighter.
> My latest acquisition.
> 
> "But I like it -as it is- a lot!"
> 
> _______
> Dietmar


Me too.


----------



## Thieuster

Mmm, I'm considering having the case of my SeaFighter brushed. I think it makes the watch look smaller.

Your picture is a good guide!

Menno


----------



## aleiberman

Lrrp


----------



## Peahi




----------



## Henry T

My latest MKII mod. ;-)


----------



## baybombers

Henry T said:


> My latest MKII mod. ;-)


 I particularly like it on the black strap.


----------



## medtech

Here's my BeadBlasted Stingray 50. b-)


----------



## findivr

Peahi said:


>


what model is this MKII?? and is that jolly roger custom sewed on?? it's freakin awesome!


----------



## tmoris

its a lrrp milsub. you can preview / buy one in the mkii e-shop


----------



## Birddogone

My new LRRP Capstone :-!


----------



## bob m

looks GREAT! and welcome to the club


----------



## Birddogone

bob m said:


> looks GREAT! and welcome to the club


Thanks a million Bob! Glad to be here!


----------



## 7ranquilcitizen

Oh the agony of waiting but what joy when the postman comes ringing.


----------



## Cowbiker

Cowbiker said:


> My Custom LRRP MilSub 369/Non-GMT w/ Black Date wheel and bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well worth the wait.
> 
> Edit: The Cowbiker Tradition...strap'a'ganza:
> Clearance Diver Grey G10 by Phoenix Straps (the real deal by Mike himself, thanks Mike!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olive Drab Green Maratac Nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Maratac Nato:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Time Factors Nato
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corvus 'Bond' Nato (Gen I Material)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have several Zulu's but probably won't wear them with this one, the 5513/5517 MilSub/Nato look just looks right in my mind's eye.
> 
> I had this custom Gator made by A.B.P. for my Longines Legend Diver, but after trying it on the LRRP, I switched it to an unsigned buckle so I can wear it on both watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Well a parcel from Countycomm shows up today with 22mm Marathon SAR springbars for use with NATO/G-10's on this watch along with two new to me colors for the Maratac Natos, Brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new favorite for this watch, ACU Gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just dug this one out of the humidor, a custom Micah made of my own leather, originally done for a PRS-50 on mine that was lost in transit, I popped in a spare O7 buckle in black of the polished Pre-V buckle it was made with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doh, when John asked me what my FAVORITE nylon straps were, I told him the Stocker Yale Beefys and I remembered I have rare black 22mm's, BAM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo showing the floating keeper, the long length of the strap (as one would want for a nylon strap that might have to go over a wet suit) the 2nd keeper (floating) and how to best fit orrient the strap for normal wear. (IMHO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aliasrichomd polished buckle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MODENA Ridgo ridged deployant.


Unable to edit so appending via quote reply which will bump it to the top any way, before John busts my chops again about not sharing this strap find.

A recent strap, inspired by the amazing Wotancraft SWW-00401 ammo/nato I got for my Kingston (thx James!) I picked up a Tan Plain Kangaroo nato from Francis @ Natostrap dot com and proceeded to distress it by flame searing the edges (stay away from the stitching) then rubbing in Sno-Seal with a hair drier, note this started as the normal 'tan' the change in color came from a thorough soaking in of the Sno-Seal, which darkened it redish. Tan will lighten back up as the excess works out of the hide, results follow:

The Wotan (again, THANKS JAMES!)
















The Natostrap dot com tan roo distressed by me on my LRRP Custom w/Wotan








On LRRP outside


----------



## Birddogone

Congratulations!....." The Postman Always Rings Twice "

Rod


----------



## Fulliautomatix

After lurking around these forums for quite some time I jumped on the bandwagon and ordered a custom Sea Fighter ..... and then waited for a while. The big day finally came in August and I wasn't disappointed. The design is unusual but actually quite beautiful, and I have to say it looks much more striking in the metal than in pictures (the bead blasting especially can make it look quite "flat" in photographs, while in reality I feel it ads quite an elegant touch). The build quality is spectacular, and the bezel has incredible fundctionality - I'm not a diver but I do use it regularly to time barbecues, and during a recent trip to Europe I used it to track local time while still keeping it set on home time, while in the office I use it to track our Canadian office. Best of all it goes well with both casuals and a suit! All in all you probably get the message that I like the watch....


----------



## Ploprof928

MKII SeaFighter vintage Look
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu122/plop928/DSCN3753.jpg


----------



## Thieuster

Ploprof928 said:


> MKII SeaFighter vintage Look
> http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu122/plop928/DSCN3753.jpg


Frank,

How did you manage to alter the colour of the bezel inlay? I love it!

Menno


----------



## Ploprof928

Hi Menno,

I took a bezel-insert from a vintage Omega 300.

Best reagards, Frank


----------



## Dr. Robert

Blackwater................MOD2A


----------



## slickmike

Awesome Milsub!


----------



## Thieuster

*Tornek Rayville on Di-Modell Chronissimo*

I bought a Sinn 142 a while back. That watch is large and heavy. Sinn sells their watches with eighter a bracelet or a Di-Modell Chronissimo strap. The Chronissimo is a great strap and easily controls the heavy Sinn.

Inspired by that, I bought two Chronissimos from Watch Band Center in Germany and put them on my Stingray and TR. Man, that's really a difference! Highly, highly recommended!

Menno

A few pics:


----------



## medtech

*Re: Tornek Rayville on Di-Modell Chronissimo*

^^Menno, that's sweet looking!

I might try one of those on my Paradive.....


----------



## grosby

*Re: Tornek Rayville on Di-Modell Chronissimo*










My Stingray which I sold last year........I'm an idiot!!! haha


----------



## Tetraflop

First wristshot for sizecontrol with my new Paradive, 5 minutes after it´s arrival.










It took a long time to make a purchase decision.
My first thoughts when the Paradive was introduced:
to beefy and to expensive. 
But now I´m happy! Do you think it´s too big for my wrist?
As a trader I hate " black fridays" and so I bought the Day-Date version.
As always: Bill did a perfect job! but...
...not to wait at least 6 Month for a one of Bill´s creations is only half the fun.
________
Dietmar


----------



## justsellbrgs

Tetraflop said:


> First wristshot for sizecontrol with my new Paradive, 5 minutes after it´s arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took a long time to make a purchase decision.
> My first thoughts when the Paradive was introduced:
> to beefy and to expensive.
> But now I´m happy! Do you think it´s too big for my wrist?
> As a trader I hate " black fridays" and so I bought the Day-Date version.
> As always: Bill did a perfect job! but...
> ...not to wait at least 6 Month for a one of Bill´s creations is only half the fun.
> ________
> Dietmar


looks good, I like the size .... great pic as well. :-!


----------



## lamplighter

*Re: Tornek Rayville on Di-Modell Chronissimo*

I'm pleased to say that this is my first post on watchuseek 

These watches are stunners. VERY impressive work, Mr. Yao. I can say with some certainty that my next watch is going to be an MKII. I'm leaning toward a Sea Fighter Custom: Type II-B face, countdown bezel, PVDed case and bezel. However, the Vantage is quite nice. I've always admired the Rolex Explorer, but there were always subtle details I wanted to tweek (date, different hands, etc.). A custom Vantage would really be something unique.


----------



## grosby

*Re: Tornek Rayville on Di-Modell Chronissimo*

A field watch based on a Seiko 5, now my wife's beater watch...scuffed to hell










Another Seiko mod.....


----------



## Jaimie

*Re: Tornek Rayville on Di-Modell Chronissimo*

Found this pic digging thru my old server. Need to find the high-res version.


----------



## homathetes

*Re: Tornek Rayville on Di-Modell Chronissimo*

First MKII watch: Vantage!


----------



## homathetes

Also have this mod b-)


----------



## Tetraflop

My new MKII Paradive.










|>

________
Dietmar


----------



## aribus

*Re: 2.5 MKIIs now: here's a modded watch*

Yao Monster.


----------



## cpotters

*Re: 2.5 MKIIs now: here's a modded watch*



aribus said:


> Yao Monster.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Best staging in a watch pic I've seen in ages.


----------



## sunster

This Vantage arrived at my door new years eve 2010. Great way the sign off on a shocking year


----------



## Jaimie

The more that I see the Vantage the more that I want to add it to my collection. All my new watches to date have been divers and this is a great blend between dress but with protection.


----------



## aribus

*Re: 2.5 MKIIs now: here's a modded watch*



cpotters said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Best staging in a watch pic I've seen in ages.


Thank you. I have too much time on my hands and I love my watch.


----------



## nullidentitat

*Re: 2.5 MKIIs now: here's a modded watch*



> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Best staging in a watch pic I've seen in ages.


+1

Awesome.


----------



## Jdiss22

Shot and processed on my iPhone


----------



## cbhood

New arrival.


----------



## Thieuster

It's no secret that I'm always looking for the perfect strap. No doubt I will never find it...
Anyway, the next best thing to perfection (strap wise, that is) is imho DiModell. These straps come in various lenghts! And I really like longer straps, because my wrists aren't very small and I tend to wear my watches loosely around my wrist. Enter: DiModell...

It started with a Chronissimo for my Sinn 142 and I put that on my Stingray. PERFECT for my wrist! And I started trial fitting the Chronissimo on all my MKIIs. Bummer: a Chronissimo on a LRRP/Oyster-ish case looks sh*t! The lugs are facing down and the Chronissimo is wider and thicker. Really, it looks totally wrong. 
Last Sunday, I attended a watch fair overhere in Holland and I found a guy selling all sorts of DiModells. I bought a DiModell Imperator and put it on my LRRP. Man, what a success! Transforming from a tool watch to a dressy watch with technical functions. Even my wife had a positive comment on this combination, adding that I should buy a dark brown version too, giving the watch a more or less vintage look. The capstone bezel of the LRRP looks not shiny metallic all the time. Imho, there's a slight titanium 'brown' hue when you look at the bezel. My wife suggested that a dark brown strap will enhance that effect, making the watch even more interesting to look at. And I think she's right. So I ordered a dark brown Imperator yesterday evening.

Now, some pics. The LRRP and the TR on the kitchen work top just a few minutes ago. I'll be back with more pics of the dark brown strap in a few days time.

Menno


----------



## Jaimie

thanks for sharing straps look great and you are so right how a strap can change the personality of a watch.


----------



## SmashingHarlots

The StingRay I just acquired from a local forum member. So much in love with it that I am neglecting all my other swiss offerings....

Might just grab all the other MkII out there....


----------



## Thieuster

*Strap change and playing with the camera*

The brown DiModell Imperator arrived today. Here a few pics. Before, after, the black Imperator on the Stingray and just some playing with the camera...

Have a great weekend.

Menno

Black:


















Brown:


















Stingray with black Imperator (looks like a 10x more expensive modern Blancpain now!):









Just for fun:


----------



## sierra11b

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*

Say to hello to my Sea Fighter TypeII-A. Don't seem to be too many pictures of this configuration floating around.


----------



## m.and

Before I bought my first MKII I would browse through this post, dreaming (I think I've been through the entire thing at least a dozen times). Now that I have a MKII watch I think it is time to bump this topic back to the first page. I think this thread also needs more Kingston pictures. So come on guys, let's keep this thread alive.

My first "real" MKII, a previously well-loved, new-to-me Vantage.









And for good measure, here is a Seiko Plongeur Sea Fighter that I made recently.


----------



## Thieuster

Nice mod. But the Vantage... what a wonderful picture!
Wear them in good health.

Menno


----------



## m.and

Thieuster said:


> Nice mod. But the Vantage... what a wonderful picture!
> Wear them in good health.
> 
> Menno


Menno,

Thanks for the compliment. The Vantage is one of the hardest watches I have tried to photograph. The combination of polished surfaces, silver hands and domed crystal do not make it easy.

I would also like to make a request of you since we have resurrected this thread. When you have time would you mind doing a group shot of all your MKII's including the Kingston? I would love to see that. I know you have quite the collection.


----------



## Tetraflop

*Re: Tornek Rayville on Di-Modell Chronissimo*

Stunning Vantage picture!

Dietmar


----------



## m.and

*Re: Tornek Rayville on Di-Modell Chronissimo*



Tetraflop said:


> Stunning Vantage picture!
> 
> Dietmar


High praise coming from you Dietmar. I have always admired your photos in this thread and your collection.


----------



## Dead Reckoning

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*

Just so yours does not feel alone!












sierra11b said:


> Say to hello to my Sea Fighter TypeII-A. Don't seem to be too many pictures of this configuration floating around.


----------



## Dr. Robert

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*

MKII Blackwater MOD2A


----------



## Tetraflop

*Kingston*

Some art today.










Dietmar


----------



## Arthur

Pretty late to this post, but i thought I had added my photos way back, but that wasn't the case, so here goes.
Mine is a Stingray that i bought used on WUS. I recently sent it in to Jack @IWW for a bezel change. This is my second Stingray. The first I sold in a moment of complete stupidity, as it was one of the rare ones with the acrylic bezel. I would love to get that one back or find another one with the acrylic bezel insert, but they are pretty darn scarce.

Here is my present Stingray










And here is the one I let get away. Pretty crappy photo, but it had great lume, and as you can see the insert lights up like a torch


----------



## gr8sw

my pair... love 'em both :-!

cheers,
Peter


----------



## watchman94

My beadblasted Stingray on matching Shark Mesh strap.


----------



## jimhalinda

Here's my Vantage on a Tropic rubber strap:


----------



## berfysnickles

Kingston sn 050/300 arrived yesterday.


----------



## Deano482

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*

My custom LRRP at the office.....


----------



## serdal23

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*

Driving Seabus in Vancouver harbour; MKII Seafighter in action ;-) :










Capt. Serdal


----------



## mbakes

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*

I liked the Blackwater so much I picked up a Paradive:


----------



## justsellbrgs

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*

beauty Mike...LOL......check this thread and the Blackwater thread for my strap suggestions.... Altstrap leather is a great option..


----------



## mbakes

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*

John, thanks! I will check out the strap thread but for the heat in Florida now, I think a Zulu is perfect.


----------



## Izzy

*Milsub*

My HRV non-date Milsub


----------



## rmasso

*Re: Milsub*



Izzy said:


> My HRV non-date Milsub


 Very, very nice!
Rich


----------



## jimhalinda

*Re: Milsub*

Here's my Vantage again, this time on a braided nylon strap (very comfortable!):


----------



## mbakes

*Re: Milsub*

My Paradive just arrived. Now I have to decide whether to keep the Blackwater and the Paradive. Not a bad problem to have:


----------



## lipjin

Hi guys, newbie MK II owner all the way in Hong Kong.

I got my first MK II MILSUB today... Totally awesome watch. Thanks Bill.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

*Why I am a plank owner for the Project 300, and why I am purchasing a Vantage*

This is a watch I picked up a couple of months ago from the original owner. It is based on an Ollech & Wajs (O&W) Precision M-series diver, tested at 20ATM. This is from a limited edition of fifty sold by West Coast Time and Howard Marx. Of course it's look is suggestive of a much more expensive Explorer, and seems to be a predecessor or ancestor of the Vantage line. High-Grade ETA 2824-2, runs very very consistently and well. I upgraded to a high-quality generic bracelet with extra links to accommodate my large wrist. It's the lume that really impresses me- some recent pictures. Now, I don't really know if this counts as a Mark II, but I know because of it, I should shortly have a Vantage V1 and when it happens, a Project 300. Thanks to Bill Yao for his art.


----------



## hunlock

*Re: Why I am a plank owner for the Project 300, and why I am purchasing a Vantage*


----------



## SRHEdD

*Re: Why I am a plank owner for the Project 300, and why I am purchasing a Vantage*

Here's mine; A Tudor Jumbo Date mod. 39mm Tudor/Rolex Oyster case, auto movement and crown, MKII no date dial, acrylic crystal. I love it!


----------



## Batt14

*All dressed up*


----------



## jb1776




----------



## Chromejob

*Re: Why I am a plank owner for the Project 300, and why I am purchasing a Vantage*



OmegaCosmicMan said:


> This is a watch I picked up a couple of months ago from the original owner. It is based on an Ollech & Wajs (O&W) Precision M-series diver, tested at 20ATM. This is from a limited edition of fifty sold by West Coast Time and Howard Marx. Of course it's look is suggestive of a much more expensive Explorer, and seems to be a predecessor or ancestor of the Vantage line. High-Grade ETA 2824-2, runs very very consistently and well. I upgraded to a high-quality generic bracelet with extra links to accommodate my large wrist. It's the lume that really impresses me- some recent pictures. Now, I don't really know if this counts as a Mark II, but I know because of it, I should shortly have a Vantage V1 and when it happens, a Project 300. Thanks to Bill Yao for his art.


For a time I wanted to get one of those "Kartego" O&Ws to mod ... but think a real Vantage or similar would be better. Your's looks great, I like the authentic small size of the O&Ws.


----------



## Thieuster

Great collection! One for every working day of the week!

Menno


----------



## INDECS

My newest addition, a used plank Kingston from Norway. Kinda feels like cutting the line when people are already waiting 2.5 years... 
Hang in the folks, it's a thing of beauty and won't disappoint (has to been seen in person). Tried my best to capture it with my compact camera:


----------



## jay27

*Paradive On Mesh*

My Paradive on mesh....


----------



## jh9t

*Re: Paradive On Mesh*

The one and only, Kingston. On a braided NATO today.








Cheers


----------



## Dr JonboyG

*Re: Paradive On Mesh*


MkII LRRP by Dr JonboyG, on Flickr


----------



## Jonah81

Just got this from a fellow WUS!


----------



## Thieuster

Nice, wear it in good health.

Menno


----------



## sumo007

start to MKII fan with this.


----------



## Monocrom

That modified Seiko Black Monster is gorgeous.


----------



## sumo007

Thanks for your positive comment,Momocrom.


Monocrom said:


> That modified Seiko Black Monster is gorgeous.


----------



## Monocrom

sumo007 said:


> Thanks for your positive comment,Monocrom.


Hate to admit it, but the stock Monsters are so good that it's hard to make them look better. Clearly, your's makes it look easy. |>


----------



## asdf1230

Monocrom said:


> Hate to admit it, but the stock Monsters are so good that it's hard to make them look better.


True - but there ARE ways to take them over-the-top =):


----------



## Neily_San

Need I say more ...









:-D

Neily


----------



## smarks2327

Brand new Sea Fighter on some different NATOs (sorry for iPhone quality)


----------



## cajun1970

Terrible pic, but here are my 2...


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford

Already posted in another thread but here is my MKII\Sandoz MilSub.


----------



## nein

Finally a member of this family


----------



## m.and

Let's bring this thread back to the top.

MKII Vantage. One of the last 40.


----------



## JCW1980

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*

I love the vintage Seamaster 300 dial & hands treatment you've got there. Is that one of the custom options from MKII? I checked the website, but due to the LE workload, Bill's not offering custom watches at the moment.

Thanks!



mbakes said:


> I liked the Blackwater so much I picked up a Paradive:


----------



## TK792

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*

Here is my LRRP - a fantastic watch!


----------



## tomr

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*

One of the nicest LRRP configurations I've seen. A nice combination of traditional and contemporary design. I also like the strap/deployant - what make are they?


----------



## TK792

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*



tomr said:


> One of the nicest LRRP configurations I've seen. A nice combination of traditional and contemporary design. I also like the strap/deployant - what make are they?


Thanks very much. I actually saw the strap on someone else's DLC Seafighter awhile back and thought I'd try it on the LRRP. The strap (Hadley Roma Canvas MS849) is from globalwatchband.com in the USA and the deployant buckle is a Stainless Steel Hirsch, I had that off of one of my old watches, but globalwatchband also sells an SS deployant that is very nice.


----------



## musgravecycles

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*



mbakes said:


> I liked the Blackwater so much I picked up a Paradive:


love it! I have a MMT in this exact configuration


----------



## gmhutton

TheDude said:


> I figure I'll put a photo of my new one in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a new photo of my Vantage - same watch I have had since last year:


where can i find one of these explorer II LRRP's. i'm not desperate to have one, but my brother has an original 1976 steve McQueen Explorer II and i'd love to get a homage to it. i saw one on ebay a couple of weeks ago, but i'd just bought 4 other watches and had to skip it.
any help would be greatly appreciated.
Graham


----------



## gmhutton

Birddogone said:


> My new LRRP Capstone :-!


i love it so when you get bored and want to offload it please bear me in mind


----------



## gmhutton

Thieuster said:


> It's no secret that I'm always looking for the perfect strap. No doubt I will never find it...
> Anyway, the next best thing to perfection (strap wise, that is) is imho DiModell. These straps come in various lenghts! And I really like longer straps, because my wrists aren't very small and I tend to wear my watches loosely around my wrist. Enter: DiModell...
> 
> It started with a Chronissimo for my Sinn 142 and I put that on my Stingray. PERFECT for my wrist! And I started trial fitting the Chronissimo on all my MKIIs. Bummer: a Chronissimo on a LRRP/Oyster-ish case looks sh*t! The lugs are facing down and the Chronissimo is wider and thicker. Really, it looks totally wrong.
> Last Sunday, I attended a watch fair overhere in Holland and I found a guy selling all sorts of DiModells. I bought a DiModell Imperator and put it on my LRRP. Man, what a success! Transforming from a tool watch to a dressy watch with technical functions. Even my wife had a positive comment on this combination, adding that I should buy a dark brown version too, giving the watch a more or less vintage look. The capstone bezel of the LRRP looks not shiny metallic all the time. Imho, there's a slight titanium 'brown' hue when you look at the bezel. My wife suggested that a dark brown strap will enhance that effect, making the watch even more interesting to look at. And I think she's right. So I ordered a dark brown Imperator yesterday evening.
> 
> Now, some pics. The LRRP and the TR on the kitchen work top just a few minutes ago. I'll be back with more pics of the dark brown strap in a few days time.
> 
> Menno


if you want a perfect strap take a look at 'sandtuhr' on ebay. he sells the best shell cordovan nato straps you've ever seen, plus a good range of other shell cordovan straps. they are fairly pricey, but the best leather in the world that looks better as it gets older.


----------



## Fullers1845

Kingston #151/300 checking in.


----------



## m.and

Beautiful watch James. Tell me that's the best Sub homage you have owned to date. You won't hurt my feelings


----------



## Fullers1845

m.and said:


> Beautiful watch James. Tell me that's the best Sub homage you have owned to date. You won't hurt my feelings


Yup! https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-submariner-homage-288923-14.html#post4766236


----------



## KingK12

I've been looking at the new line and I think I'm ready to purchase the LRRP GMT 48. I simpily gotta have this watch and that's all there is to it!


----------



## AR15fan




----------



## cajun1970

Vantage # 001


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Vantage! One of the last 40.....checking in.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

b-) Here's my New Favorite...Kingston is in the house, and on the wrist!


----------



## AR15fan

Sweet little treasure I acquired this week! You can't never get enough MKII)


----------



## rmasso

Just a quick pic of my Kingston on a Hadley Roma Crocodile Strap. Enjoy...


----------



## rmasso

A few more with outside natural lighting, looks much better.


----------



## marchone

Is that refection of a statue of Don Quitote? Cool photo.


----------



## rmasso

One more for good measure, thought of this one while sitting at my desk. Saw my atlas and took the picture.


----------



## AR15fan

WABI


----------



## Monocrom

Hopefully I'll soon be able to contribute to this sweet thread.


----------



## powerband

No pictures yet (soon), but today I just received the Sea Fighter, all-polished case.
Jebus! This thing is solid. It's got incredible weight, yet so darn balanced.
Man it looks like the kind of tool that a delirious wife would use to murder her husband.
It looks like a seismic instrument on top of Mount Hamilton to measure the quakes on one of Jupiter's moons.
It looks like a surgical instrument to remove King Kong's gall bladder. 
The Sea Fighter is truly another one of Bill's great creations.
Looks like there will have to be more MKIIs in my life in the future.

Best,


----------



## AR15fan

Very nice Watch!!!!


----------



## TheDude

First semi-decent pic of my new Kingston. Cell phone pic, but the light was hitting it just right.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845

TheDude said:


> First semi-decent pic of my new Kingston. Cell phone pic, but the light was hitting it just right.
> 
> View attachment 648423
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Excellent!


----------



## Plat0

Amazing stuff here guys!


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

MIIK LRRP










MIIK Seafighter


----------



## AR15fan

Seafighter Saturday on a Teddyhanna Corona!


----------



## gr8sw

all right, I'll show mine again... and not just because it's sexy :-d:-d:-d










ps: that's a 'shrapnel' strap from k-straps... fantastic :-!


----------



## CliveO

Thieuster said:


> Mine is on a Hadley Roma. Not totally convinced though: the watch is polished and the bracelet is brushed... I'm still considering a mesh from Jurgen (Germany) but his 'monster' mesh is (a) expensive and (b) made to measure and I'm quite anal when it comes to adjusting the lenght of a bracelet: I wear a bracelet for a few hours: taking a link out, adding one etc. I'm affraid that a bespoke mesh doesn't have these possibilities.
> 
> Menno
> 
> Anyway, here's pic of my MKIIs, the Vantage and the Stingray70 on a H-R bracelet


Nice photo! Sexy watches!


----------



## Thieuster

Oh that pic is some years old now. Luckily I still have both watches and wear the regulary.

Menno


----------



## Nocam




----------



## AR15fan

Hirsch Carbon Strap brings my Stingray to a whole new level. So comfortable and bold as heck!


----------



## AR15fan

A little Frane on the brain......


----------



## m.and

AR15fan said:


> A little Frane on the brain......


Great combination. :-!


----------



## Plat0

My (new to me) Sea Fighter on a NATO strap on the Pismo Beach, CA pier.


----------



## cpotters

Nice shot


----------



## gr8sw

this just in... one of the last SeaFighters... love it :-!


----------



## KingK12

aleiberman said:


> Lrrp


I really like the bright orange band my friend!


----------



## Tjande

Two days ago I finally got my MKII Stingray 60. I love the watch! My Stingray is now on a Bradystrap, but I just order a NATO strap...


----------



## cajun1970




----------



## kalkwasser

I'm spoil for choice with my Muratac Straps.


----------



## powerband

kalkwasser said:


> View attachment 686398
> 
> 
> I'm spoil for choice with my Muratac Straps.


Nice picture! It sent me into a seizure for 23 seconds.


----------



## AR15fan

Just picked up a new to me custom Blackwater Type1A. The watch was completely sterilized and relumed to give it that vintage look.


























The lug holes were enlarged to fit Rolex Springbars.


----------



## enkidu

AR15fan said:


> Just picked up a new to me custom Blackwater Type1A. The watch was completely sterilized and relumed to give it that vintage look.
> 
> The lug holes were enlarged to fit Rolex Springbars.


Wow! Great pickup! Those are hard to find. Do you know who did the work? I could see doing similar work on my Blackwater if I knew it was going to turn out so well.


----------



## macleod1979

Very impressive. You are correct, very vintage!


----------



## Fullers1845

AR15fan said:


> The lug holes were enlarged to fit Rolex Springbars.


A+ This should be a standard feature on all MKII's with lug holes, IMO.


----------



## AR15fan

Here it is next to my beater MMT. The most comfortable Watch in the world hands down.


----------



## Mathytou

*Re: Strap change and playing with the camera*



Thieuster said:


> The brown DiModell Imperator arrived today. Here a few pics. Before, after, the black Imperator on the Stingray and just some playing with the camera...
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Menno
> 
> Black:
> 
> Brown:
> 
> Stingray with black Imperator (looks like a 10x more expensive modern Blancpain now!):
> 
> Just for fun:


Wow very nice trio.

Congrats


----------



## LAPD

My recently acquired MKII Paradive with bracelet and 12-hr GMT Sapphire bezel.

Its really nice and comfy will be on the wrist until my (GO) Kingston arrives.








Helps me change gears really fast.







I look at my watch but I don't look at the time...







Automatic Helium Release Valve, gets the girls all the time.







Bracelet built like a tank.







CIA Bad Boy.







The shine will blind anyone in a 5m radius.







So equip yourself with MKII Time Travel and do your self a favour. (AUS) favor. (US)


----------



## CGSshorty

LRRP GMT 48 on a new Zulu.


----------



## broadarrow1011

*my vantage*

my vantage arrived today









































































other pis here

Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## EROKS

*Re: my vantage*

Just arrived today! Closest to the real thing I will ever get...


----------



## CGSshorty

Great looking Milsub. Congratulations.


----------



## EROKS

CGSshorty said:


> Great looking Milsub. Congratulations.


Thanks, been eyeing one of these up for a long time. Figured I better jump on it before they were all gone.


----------



## JacksonExports

Paradive


----------



## macleod1979

*Re: my vantage*



EROKS said:


> Just arrived today! Closest to the real thing I will ever get...


Very nice!


----------



## AR15fan

Very impressed by my new edition. Just picked this up from another WUS member. It just wasn't his thing but it seems to fit me like a glove.


----------



## Ninjastar

MKII Sea Fighter OCN-2A, Seiko SKX007 Custom MKII 300 MoD, MKII Blackwater MMT MOD1C


----------



## marchone

*MK II Milsub HRV on Sinn Silicone Rubber Strap*


----------



## bmick325

Sea Fighter Type IIB


----------



## lycanthropejeff

An older model acquired second-hand, but my favorite watch by far. Might be replaced one day by a Paradive if a Type II Day/Date is made available...

Best Regards,

jtk


----------



## JFingers

lycanthropejeff said:


> An older model acquired second-hand, but my favorite watch by far. Might be replaced one day by a Paradive if a Type II Day/Date is made available...
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> jtk


Awesome! I've never seen a band like that, it looks sharp. Both literally and figuratively, of course. Any info on it?

-Jake


----------



## lycanthropejeff

Thanks gang! JF- PM sent with particulars.... The band is actually quite comfortable, especially around here (Coastal Georgia) during the summer. I work outside and do a lot of boating and the good old Nato/Zulus get ripe very quickly. These are easy to clean, don't stay clammy after sweating or swimming and don't stretch when they get wet. Highly recommended!


----------



## Deano482

My LRRP on the rubber strap is getting some wrist time.


----------



## Chromejob

Been a long wait (I came late to the ordering party), but worth it. Absolutely gorgeous watch, in design, finish, details. Borrowed one to be able to photograph the lume colors against the gilt dial.


Click for larger version.


Click for larger version.


----------



## 66Cooper

Wonderful! I can't remember the last side by side lime shot I have seen. Thank. Which is yours?


----------



## Chromejob

66Cooper said:


> Wonderful! I can't remember the last side by side lime shot I have seen. Thank. Which is yours?


The BGW9 one. C3 looks more authentic to the Broccoli/Connery 6538 in 1964, but I like the pure white.

// Sent from a mobile. Misspellings happen. //


----------



## Wallace Reynolds

This Milsub is on my "next buy" list. It is a classic.


----------



## Dirty_Big_Bjelke

Somewhat of an In Joke this shot.


----------



## Chromejob

Dirty_Big_Bjelke said:


> Somewhat of an In Joke this shot.


?


----------

